# Request for excel spreadsheet file



## DJ2018 (Apr 13, 2018)

Dear Mr Bill,

I have been following your YouTube channel for a number of months now and you are doing a fabulous job with your videos. The only issue I have is that I don't know how to download the Excel spreadsheet file that you are working on in your videos.

Like, for example, this week you are doing a series of videos on summarizing data using pivots, subtotals, etc.. 

But in order to capture all those techniques I need to practice them on the actual file, the file that you are using in your video. 

How can I get access to that Excel file on which you demonstrate all your Excel techniques.

Please send me the link to those files which you work on in your videos so that I can practice the techniques that you teach.

Thanks,

Pandit.


----------



## MrExcel (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks for watching the videos. 

I know that other channels such as ExcelisFun offers workbooks for every video. I have not been in the habit of doing this. At this point, with 2100 videos out there, it is a monumental task to catch up. Also: hosting workbooks takes time and bandwidth and storage. Our goal is to keep the MrExcel Message Board running fast and not to do anything to take CPU cycles away from the board.  We don't allow attachments here because of the CPU overhead involved. 

For what it is worth, all of the data sets that I create are fake data created with RandBetween. You can build small sample data sets that you can use to work along.


----------

